# Not all rescues are ugly!



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi i run a small rescue and i had a lady ring up the other day wanting a guinea pig BUT she only wanted a pretty one??? i asked what she ment and she said rescue animals are ugly but i thought id try to see if you had any pretty ones!
Well you can emagen how that conversation ended!!!! lol 
I think all the little ones that come into my rescue are beautifull in there own special ways, heres a pic of one...


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

What a weird woman. I volunteer at a local rescue and we've been having strange enquires as well. A lot of people are asking for very specific colours, especially in Syrian hamsters at the moment.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess I can see her point wanting a specific colour, but I wouldn't say others were ugly!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Nancy23 said:


> Hi i run a small rescue and i had a lady ring up the other day wanting a guinea pig BUT she only wanted a pretty one??? i asked what she ment and she said rescue animals are ugly but i thought id try to see if you had any pretty ones!
> Well you can emagen how that conversation ended!!!! lol
> *I think all the little ones that come into my rescue are beautifull in there own special ways*, heres a pic of one...


I have to agree. I also think any animal is beautiful in their own way.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive never seen an ugly animal yet , some people are beyond words


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im more inclined to go for the ugly or special needs ones


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Mese said:


> Ive never seen an ugly animal yet , some people are beyond words


Gotta agree with this!

Like TDM, I tend to take in the animals others class as ugly but I'd never say they were ugly. Every animal is unique and beautiful in its own way.


----------

